# AAA Cancellation/Refund Policy



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a bad experience with AAA and want to ensure that you all are aware of their policy on cancellation of existing memberships. 

My 86 year old mother suffered a stroke in July andis inconfined to a wheelchairdue to severe paralysis. Hence, since shecan no longer drive, we sold her auto and cancelled her automobile insurance with State Farm(State Farm issued a pro-rata refund on her premium that had been prepaid).

I contacted AAA to cancel my mother's membership about two weeks into her newly renewed annual membership. I placed two telephone calls to the local Pensacola office and got no satisfaction. Thereafter, I emailed AAA South via their website and was abruptly told that their policy is to not issue refunds upon cancellation of a membership. Hence, she received about two weeks coverage but had to pay for 52 weeks!!!

My mother was a loyal member of AAA for almost 20 years. I would have thought that they would have treated their long-standing customers better than this. As a result, I cancelled my membership mid-year in protest over their policy. (My new auto policy provides similar coverage to AAA.)

I just want to make sure you all are aware of this company's policy and its treatment of its customers!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your situation, Seems like AAA would want to do the Ethical thing and 

pro rate a refundunder the circumstances that you described.

You should reinstate her membership and bombard them with requestsfor "trip tics" for travel to every city in the united states with stops for every "Point of intrest" along the way and make sure that her auto breaks down and needs service daily.They will provede gasoline with "AAA plus" coverage and Tow up to 100 miles.

I'm just kidding but you could draft a letter pointing out what you decided to do and why it was best to terminate this membership and send it to the President of AAA requesting that they reconcider their position.

I have been a Member since 1979 and they have bailed me out of trouble several times like the time I scrambled a Wheel bearing onI-75 around 2:00 am in a area I REALLY did not need to be stranded in.

I too have Towing insurance on my auto policy, but I tend to save insurance for the big problems along the way and will prob. keep AAA as long as I am driving/

If you cant find satisfaction, Just remember life is too short to let the B.S. shorten it even more for You.......................Good Luck


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, Snagged Line!!!


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Mabey trip to the Pensacola office would have helped more. Some time face to face contact goes farther than an email or phone call. 

I would have also thought that at the time of cancellation, you would have asked for a refund and got you answer then. Oh well probably only a 100buck, so not worth burning too many brain cells over.

I've had AA foe 25 or so years and have no probs. We give memberships for graduation and birthday presents.



Rock on



BillD


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Isn't is crazy how corporate America doesn't care about anything anymore? Treating customers like their disposable waste.</DIV></DIV>Doing the right thing in a world that has so much wrong in it anymore and tiring to raise your kids to do the right thing is a bigchallenge now.</DIV></DIV>rant rant, ok I'm done now.</DIV>


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Dockmaster, per your comment, I did request a refund at the time of cancelling the membership. That was denied but I kept going up the chain of command to seek a positive answer. Thanks.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your mom, man. But I don't think you should worry about AAA. It may seem stinky, but during the time she was covered, had she had an issue, they would have spent more to tow or open the door than the cost and its insurance. You can't expect an insurance company to do anything except watch their bottom line.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Xanadu, I don't disagree that any business has to watch their bottom line. However, in the long run, customer retention is a key to success. All of us vote with our dollars;I just won't vote for AAA again. Thanks.


----------

